# Its magic...



## Jeff15 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Oct 4, 2021)

Is that an illusion or did you do it in PP?


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 4, 2021)

No, I found it just like that, amazing isn't it.......


----------



## Space Face (Oct 4, 2021)

Cool, yeah.


----------



## PJM (Oct 4, 2021)

That is pretty cool.  Are you gonna tell us how it was done?


----------



## otherprof (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> View attachment 249074


It sure beats “Levitating Mass” at at the Los Angeles County Museum of Art”!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 4, 2021)

That is pretty cool. Are you gonna tell us how it was done

In the original image, there was just one bar in the center holding the top piece up.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 5, 2021)

Where is that? is that "Stone Unhinge?"


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 5, 2021)

Nicely done!


----------

